# 2022s big Crypto Breakouts



## mindlessobserver (Jul 26, 2021)

These are my top 5 picks for 2022, so take that for what you will. 

1. Ethereum: Ethereum is about to do the London Hard Fork on August 2nd which will begin the process of transition to Ethereum 2 and a proof of Stake network consensus. While alot of its challengers already offer this, ETH is the platform seeing the most DeFi project deployment such as Compound that allows people to loan crypto. There is also the proliferation of NFTs increasing network utilization for purchases. The new Upgrades are also intended to add a deflationary aspect to the ETH token meaning any ETH Tokens bought now will be naturally worth more independent of all the other factors supporting it. 

2. Anchor: ANKR exists to be a cross chain method of staking any type of crypto apart from the usual requirements to Stake like ETHs 32 token requirement. It basically acts as an insurance mechanism and deployment chain for a staking pool similar to what Coinbase is now offering for various Proof of Stake Cryptos. With so many crypto currencies moving to Proof of Stake this one has big potential next year. It's cheap right now because Proof of Stake work is miniscule. That will change very soon. 

3. Cello Gold. CGLD has lined itself up a big daddy supporter in the form of Deutsche Telecom. For a mobile phone based blockchain this is huge. CGLD is meant to be a stable coin to power the Cello platform which intends to be the Venmo for Cryptos. As more institutional interest in crypto comes in, being first in and best dressed for mobile payments puts these guys in a very strong position. 

4. Polygon. As online vendors like Amazon  look to add crypto as a payment method the importance of side chain projects will increase. MATIC is a leader on side chains, existing to facilitate contracts on the Ethereum Network without running into the pesky problem of price fluctuation between initial sale and the transaction being approved. This one is Coinbases chosen side chain and they have started using it for their app wallet. 

5. Bitcoin: I've been a big hater of BTC for awhile and I still don't like its long term prospects. For the immediate future though 100k per BTC is very much in the cards simply due to word of mouth and its existence as a deflationary store of value. Something major funds and individual investors like to have on a balance sheet to hedge their risks to things like dollar inflation. BTC has had a rough  year due to the China crackdown, but this has only meant many BTC miners have begun to relocate to America and other friendlier countries. As the hashrate recovers BTC is going to break away. 

Discuss my musings I suppose.


----------



## Null (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 26, 2021)

Matic(Polygon) made me make it bros 
god bless those pajeets that made that coin. Made me enough money for rent for a good year


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 26, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2381691


big on copium, I see.


----------



## Null (Jul 26, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> big on copium, I see.


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 26, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2381832






Poor Bitcoin shorters why didn't they listen??


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 26, 2021)

All crypto is going to $0 due to an unexpected event


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 26, 2021)

Truebit, for a lot of the same reasons as Ethereum. It essentially upgrades the Ethereum network from a calculator to a world computer. Also it has Vitalik on board.

Everest ID, because it will be the backbone of the identity verification layer for the CBDCs soon to be introduced by the central banks. Partnerships with Oracle and Chainlink have been announced recently.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jul 26, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> All crypto is going to $0 due to an unexpected event
> 
> View attachment 2381835


The event is apparently called, "Globalist Judeo-gubmint-mandated CBDCs".


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 26, 2021)

I hope BAT does well in 2022, ANKR seems interesting. The only problem I have with BAT is that it isn't marketed at all yet.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 26, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> I hope BAT does well in 2022, ANKR seems interesting. The only problem I have with BAT is that it isn't marketed at all yet.


I am big on ANKR. Turned all my BAT into that. I like the idea of BAT but it's got terrible marketing and all it would take for it to get nuked would be for Google or Microsoft to roll out their own version.

*edit* also turning all my BAT into ANKR counts as a "loss" for tax purposes lol. God bless America


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 26, 2021)

Only thing I know is that Ethereum and Bitcoin will be the biggest two survivors in the Crypto Market. Until 2025 comes along, we’ll have to see the end results as to how the digitalized currency market will react to ongoing changes in fluctuation.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 26, 2021)

Posting here so that I can say told you so when it crashes again


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 26, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Only thing I know is that Ethereum and Bitcoin will be the biggest two survivors in the Crypto Market. Until 2025 comes along, we’ll have to see the end results as to how the digitalized currency market will react to ongoing changes in fluctuation.


It's all a big risk. Crypto has the potential to be as disruptive to the existing order as the printing press. Right now the powers the be are in the "This is a potential threat but not a big one. Maybe we can control it" phase. Eventually it's going to get to the "We must control it" phase and that is where the fuckery will begin. No way to predict where or when that will happen. It's already happened in China, I expect the USA will follow suit, though first they will try to control it. 

The Shitcoin Casino will be the first to go IMO.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 26, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> all it would take for it to get nuked would be for Google or Microsoft to roll out their own version.


This applies to literally every crypto that exists


----------



## irishAzoth (Jul 26, 2021)

people sleeping on algorand....good


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 26, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Posting here so that I can say told you so when it crashes again


And I was right about that crash


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 26, 2021)

BTC is 37.5k right now compared to 34k yesterday. It's a correction, and a rather profitable one if you time it right.


----------



## BayView (Jul 26, 2021)

irishAzoth said:


> Matic(Polygon) made me make it bros
> god bless those pajeets that made that coin. Made me enough money for rent for a good year


fuck it bros, im putting some money in polygon hope those pajeets make me some fucking money

edit: also ankr


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jul 26, 2021)

Honestly, nobody knows what will happen. We could lose all our money in a couple of weeks, or some obscure coin could explode and make all early adopters rich.
Or enough governments find a way to ban all crypto not managed by big corporations or national banks.
That would instantly kill even the "secure" cryptos,  like ETH and BTC.

I am gambling, and I freely admit it. I only invested an amount that I can afford to lose.
What I gamble on: Etherium. If everything stays the same, I am pretty sure that it will overtake BTC as the top dog in a few years.
BAT. I really like the concept, and it is such a great idea that I am shocked at how low it is valued.
Otherwise some fresh ones that have experienced people on board, and have solid tech. Cardano and Algorand.

But I can really urge anyone who hasn't invested yet, ONLY invest an amount you can easily lose without putting your future in peril. It can pay off bigly, but it is a big risk. We are years from a point where crypto is a secure investment.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 26, 2021)

The incoming economic crisis will show what's the future for crypto. Either the USA government nukes it through taxes/illegal laws or it's pretty much the only thing that doesn't collapse.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 26, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The incoming economic crisis will show what's the future for crypto. Either the USA government nukes it through taxes/illegal laws or it's pretty much the only thing that doesn't collapse.


The coming crisis is the black swan in this. Anyone who has read my sperging knows I do not like the American economies core fundamentals. I pulled ALL of my money out of the stock market back in March and moved at ludicrous speed to secure a house and land in the country away from any major urban center. Ethereum was actually what allowed me to do that incidentally so I will always have a warm place in my heart for Vitalek the Money Skelly. 

The problem is its impossible to know when the melt down will occur. So much of our economy runs on the "perception of value", much like tulip bulbs incidentally, that so long as the banks, government and federal reserve can keep lying the longer they can keep the game going.

 To be fair cryptos also function very similar to tulip bulbs. The difference though is that the a distributed ledger cannot fudge the numbers and that I think is what will cause the cards to fall in cryptos favor. Nobody knows what a USD is actually worth. But they do know what an ETH is worth.


----------



## John Furrman (Jul 26, 2021)

I feel good about ANKR in 2022, but I feel even better about Safemoon in 2030. Safemoon might net me another 150x like DOGE did. Safemoon also appears to have much quicker exchange adoption than DOGE did but stuff moves a lot quicker than it did in 2014


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 26, 2021)

When tether collapses becasue owners have used the pool of money for risky YOLOs and blow, it's all going to be tumbling down, tumbling down.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 27, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The incoming economic crisis will show what's the future for crypto. Either the USA government nukes it through taxes/illegal laws or it's pretty much the only thing that doesn't collapse.


Some elements in the US government been after crypto for some time now, they've been pretty open about it. Planting news stories, shifting the narrative to it being damaging to the environment, getting shills like Elon to openly manipulate the market so they have an excuse to implement more regulation, etc.

Still, the fed is very incompetent and incapable of long-term planning, as is evident from the current situation. Chances are they won't be able to suppress the crypto market for much longer, not as long as they keep printing money and making utterly idiotic short-term solutions to cover their asses.

Tether fud may make for a dip, but that's just another opportunity to buy shit on the cheap.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 28, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Some elements in the US government been after crypto for some time now, they've been pretty open about it. Planting news stories, shifting the narrative to it being damaging to the environment, getting shills like Elon to openly manipulate the market so they have an excuse to implement more regulation, etc.
> 
> Still, the fed is very incompetent and incapable of long-term planning, as is evident from the current situation. Chances are they won't be able to suppress the crypto market for much longer, not as long as they keep printing money and making utterly idiotic short-term solutions to cover their asses.
> 
> Tether fud may make for a dip, but that's just another opportunity to buy shit on the cheap.


I don't know all that much about tether tbqh beyond people are worried about it.. How much exposure does the broader crypto market have to tether anyway? From what I understand people don't usually hold alot of tether for any length of time. They just use it as a go between during trades. If it goes poof maybe some people mid trade will be left bag holding, but the broader market?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 28, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> I don't know all that much about tether tbqh beyond people are worried about it.. How much exposure does the broader crypto market have to tether anyway? From what I understand people don't usually hold alot of tether for any length of time. They just use it as a go between during trades. If it goes poof maybe some people mid trade will be left bag holding, but the broader market?


To my understanding Tether is used pretty heavily, but it's not the only stablecoin out there. Oftentimes when people say they're gonna tether, they can be referring to any stablecoin such as USDC or DAI. I've been seeing people move from Tether to USDC lately, sounds like everyone wants to cover their ass in case Tether goes tits up. 

That's part of why I'm not too worried about the overall market too much, those who have a lot of tethered coin usually know what to do to secure it, like going to USDC or whatever. Small retail investors will obviously see the worst of it, as usual, if anything does happen.


----------



## Vida (Jul 31, 2021)

I have put all my money on Harmony (ONE) and it's been a good week.


----------



## Lathe (Aug 7, 2021)

Divine right to rule said:


> I am gambling, and I freely admit it. I only invested an amount that I can afford to lose.



I agree wholeheartedly with this statement but I doubt that the Fed and the gubbiment are going to be able to close down crypto without compensation without some sort of major backlash. Not just from individual investors but institutions that have adopted some crypto to their portfolios. 

Besides even normies are starting to realize that the USD is becoming more and more worthless. If they outlawed crypto, it could cause an immediate panic in anyone who has been on the fence about buying crypto or precious metals just for hedging purposes thereby weakening the faith in paper money even more. I don’t think globohomo want that on top of a puppet presidency, increasing social fractures, and the self-imposed pressures of the commie coof. It would be another straw on the camel back of the “United” States. I could see another shutdown to “slow the spread” ie discourage consumers from spending and producers producing to keep inflation down and the plate spinning for another year so the rich can hedge before it all collapses.

Now that rant is over: I made some investments in BTC and ETH this week and made some decent returns then mixed between ANCR and CELO.


----------



## IncestualMayoMonkeys (Aug 11, 2021)

How do you guys feel about Harvest Finance? Only 606K in circulation and just listed on Coinbase a couple days ago. I bought .5 on a whim but I don’t plan on using their platform as of yet.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 11, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Truebit, for a lot of the same reasons as Ethereum. It essentially upgrades the Ethereum network from a calculator to a world computer. Also it has Vitalik on board.
> 
> Everest ID, because it will be the backbone of the identity verification layer for the CBDCs soon to be introduced by the central banks. Partnerships with Oracle and Chainlink have been announced recently.


Just wanted to point out that Everest ID has about doubled since that post. 

Truebit isn't moving much yet, still a good time to accumulate. Don't expect it to move much soon unless there's an announcement about their tech being used somewhere.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Aug 27, 2021)

Next year will be the year of Digibyte. Dude just trust me(tm).

Next year...

Right...?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Aug 27, 2021)

Meh, I don't do crypto. Sounds hard.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 17, 2022)

So how did the predictions go?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 17, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> So how did the predictions go?


It's only been 2 weeks lol. This may be subject to revision though thanks to sleepy Joe and great helmsman Xi Xinpings economic policies.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 17, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> It's only been 2 weeks lol. This may be subject to revision though thanks to sleepy Joe and great helmsman Xi Xinpings economic policies.


What is xi the pooh doing now? besides banning all crypto I mean.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 17, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> What is xi the pooh doing now? besides banning all crypto I mean.


Presiding over the largest asset bubble collapse in human history.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Jan 17, 2022)

In truth, the biggest pop off was fucking meme coin shiba.

But all of these are solid investments.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 18, 2022)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> In truth, the biggest pop off was fucking meme coin shiba.
> 
> But all of these are solid investments.


Too bad the dumping already began.


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jan 18, 2022)

Polygon has turned out pretty well thus far. I regret accidentally buying $200 of AMP thinking it was MATIC.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jan 18, 2022)

I know what won't be a breakout.  The Radioshack coin or whatever the fuck they're pushing.  Tai Lopez owns the company now and the coin is fucking sketchy as hell


----------



## Fatafata v2 (Jan 18, 2022)

The bsc shitcoins are where the real fun is it.

I've basically put it all* on the line that shibonk will make it.

*small amount


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Jan 21, 2022)

Fatafata v2 said:


> The bsc shitcoins are where the real fun is it.
> 
> I've basically put it all* on the line that shibonk will make it.
> 
> *small amount


>He doesn't own mithril


----------



## ditto (Feb 1, 2022)

1. BSV
2. BSV
3. BSV

Craig Wright is the real Satoshi and is going to make us rich.


----------



## MadStan (Mar 13, 2022)

Of interesting note is a recent report out of UAE speaking of Russians with BILLIONS in Crypto looking to cash out. They are going through the Swiss to attempt it to hide their identities.

What is starling about it though, is that these are long-term holders, I,e, they didn't just recently buy Crypto with rubles or USD and are now looking to sneak the money out. Rather, many of them are very long term holders and have had the crypto for periods much longer than the 2021 boom.

In other words, there have and are a significant number of holders of Crypto that have been sitting in the back for a very long time pushing the Crypto that are Russians to inflate the price for a very long time.


----------

